# منتدى خاص بهندسة الفلزات و آخر بهندسة البترول



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

هذا اقتراح بعمل منتدى خاص بهندسة الفلزات وآخر بهندسة البترول لتزداد الفائدة 
و ليقل الوقت فى البحث فى المنتدى

فمن يوافق على هذا الاقتراح برجاء التوقيع


----------



## habloon (2 مارس 2007)

ياريت والله


----------



## eng_3mr84 (5 مارس 2007)

excellent idea eng


----------



## امي العزيزة (6 مارس 2007)

نعم اوافق وانا اشكرك


----------



## كمال16 (6 مارس 2007)

*yes*

it is a great idea go a head my friend


----------



## محمود على أحمد (7 مارس 2007)

ياريت وكل ما كان التخصص أدق كان أفضل طبعا لأنى شفت منتديات أجنبية فى الحفر فقط وفى مسائل دقيقة فى الحفر والحوار مفيد جداااااااااااااااااا المهم آخرة استطلاع الرأى ده اييه


----------



## محمد طعيمة (7 مارس 2007)

موافق جدا محمد طعيمة


----------



## Abou Nofal (7 مارس 2007)

موافق جدااااا


----------



## prof mido (10 مارس 2007)

ماشي ياعم حازم 
انا موافق


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

نوااااااااااااااااااااااااااافق


----------



## ابن زكى (13 مارس 2007)

اوافق
وفكرة جيدة


----------



## alshangiti (14 مارس 2007)

*هندسة التعدين*

و ما ذا عن هندسة التعدين ( المناجم )


----------



## همام2007 (14 مارس 2007)

بس ماتنشوش هندسة المناجم وأنا موافق


----------



## kimo4u2000 (14 مارس 2007)

اقتراح ممتاز وأؤيدة


----------



## mohamed1985 (15 مارس 2007)

ياريت يحصل ده وياريت يتم الامداد ايضا بكتب علميه


----------



## islamiccastel (16 مارس 2007)

موقع قسم هنسة التعدين بكلية هندسة البترول و التعدين بالسويس موقع رائع وهذا هو الرابط

http://www.egymine.com/ar/index.html

ونتمنى من ادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب الاستجابة لمطالبنا


----------



## mohamed1985 (16 مارس 2007)

شكراجزيلا على الاهتمام


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

mohamed1985 قال:


> شكراجزيلا على الاهتمام


 
اى خدمة يا عم


----------



## eas (10 أبريل 2007)

نعم اوافق 
thanks


----------



## رشيد الخولي (12 أبريل 2007)

شيء جميل و لازم


----------



## الزناتي (21 أبريل 2007)

بادرة طيبة والله


----------



## محمد حمزه (21 أبريل 2007)

*إقتراح بسيط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بداية أرحب بكم جميعا في ملتقانا الهندسي العربي ....... وأشكر لكم إهتمامكم وحرصكم على تنظيم المنتدى

في الحقيقة موضوع التقسيم سيكون من الصعب أن نقوم بإتمامه للسبب التالي:
- لو تم الفصل سيكون هناك أقسام ذات موضوعات قليلة جدا مثل قسم هندسة المناجم (التعدين) وكذلك الأقسام الأخرى أيضا

ولكن دعوني أقترح عليكم حل وسط وهو أن يقوم كل فرد منكم قام بإدراج موضوع جديد في المنتدى بوضع إسم الموضوع ورابطه في فهرس الموضوعات المثبت في أعلى المنتدى حتى يتمكن الجميع من مشاهدته و يسهل بذلك الوصول إليه 

وتقبلوا منا فائق الإحترام والتقدير
والله الموفق ..........


----------



## Dr. M. Ramadan (23 أبريل 2007)

حد عنده كتاب في انتاج الصلب يا شباب صهر و صب مستمر و مواصفات


----------



## عبدالرحمن هنداوي (24 أبريل 2007)

انا معك فانت انسان تستحق كل التقدير


----------



## islamiccastel (25 أبريل 2007)

Dr. M. Ramadan قال:


> حد عنده كتاب في انتاج الصلب يا شباب صهر و صب مستمر و مواصفات


 

فيه كتاب باللغه العربيه لسه نازل فى الكليه الترم ده

الدكتور عمار والدكتور جلال بيقولوا هو كتاب ممتاز

لو حضرتك عايزه انا ممكن اجيبوا لحضرتك


----------



## mraheem2004 (26 أبريل 2007)

أنا من المؤيدين لأن علم الفلزات وااااسع جدا وله أكثر من 70 قسم


----------



## kaboky (2 مايو 2007)

ياريت وانا اتمنى من كل قلبي وعموما ده احسن عشان يجمع افكارنا مع بعض والكل يستفيد 
خصوصا عشان انا قسم فلزات ولسه في سنه اولى وبجد انا محتاجه تشارك الرأي


----------



## yasser505 (6 مايو 2007)

يا ليت ويكون بأسرع وقت:67:


----------



## احمد منتصر (10 مايو 2007)

ياريت اتكل على الله


----------



## superman1 (5 يوليو 2007)

ooooooooooooook


----------



## prof mido (7 يوليو 2007)

أحمد منتصر هندسة القاهره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أه أو لا


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (8 يوليو 2007)

أوافق على ذلك بشدة على ان يكون هناك منتدى للنفط و الغاز الطبيعي و آخر للفلزات و التعدين و المناجم:15:


----------



## hassan_elshimy (9 يوليو 2007)

*فكرة رائعة*

السلام عليكم
انها فعلا فكرة ممتازة واتمنى سرعة تنفيزها للمزيد من الافاده


----------



## المهندس جلال (9 يوليو 2007)

ياريت ... أنا موافق جداً ...


----------



## رشيد الخولي (15 يوليو 2007)

و الله فكرة رائعة أضم صوتي لصوتكم


----------



## احمد حسن محمد (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا ياحازم علي هذا الجهد وانا موافق علي هذا الاقتراح


----------



## حمدى ممدوح حمدى (6 أغسطس 2007)

انا موافق على هذا الاقتراح


----------



## medo_126 (6 أغسطس 2007)

هذه الفكرة ممتازة


----------



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

فكره تستحق الاخذ بعين الاعتبار


----------



## kaboky (11 أغسطس 2007)

هاي 
عاملين ايه انتم الكل بجد وحشتني ايام الكليه وكل اللي فيها من قرف وضحك وفرح بس المشكله ان انا نفستي مش قابله اني اكمل فيها تاني بعد ما عدت السنه 
والصراحه انا بقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في اللي كانت السبب
تحياتي ليكم 
كابوكي


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (16 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت والله أنكون ممنونيين...فكرة جيدة

العراقي:14:


----------



## kaboky (18 أغسطس 2007)

صباح الخير أومساء الخبر وتحياتي لجميع الموجودين على المنتدى


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (18 أغسطس 2007)

يا ريت و الله هذه فكرة ممتازة خصوصا ان علم المعادن و الفلزات علم واسع و متخصص وصناعة الحديد و الصلب و الالمنيوم في الوطن العربي في تقدم و تطور و وجود مثل هذا القسم المتخصص يتيح فرص عمل و حلول لمشاكل الصناعة في الوطن العربي بالاستغناء عن الاجانب


----------



## رشيد الخولي (19 أغسطس 2007)

أنا معك شيء جميل


----------



## hassangafer (22 أغسطس 2007)

ساكون بإذن الله من اوائل المشاركين فية(ملتقى النفط) ونستطيع عندها وضع كتب كثيرة ودراسات واوراق علمية .
فأتمنى من داخل قلبى أن يتم ذلك.


----------



## انس فداء (22 أغسطس 2007)

I hope that


----------



## kaboky (25 أغسطس 2007)

هاي انا رجعت بس مش عارفه افتح الميل الخاص بيه
على المنتدى ده


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (26 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الاقتراح جيد جدا والسلام


----------



## kaboky (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا مش عارفه أزاي هابداء السنة الجايه ان شاء الله .
انا خايفة منها موت ونفسيتي زي الزفت عشان موضوع أني عدت السنة


----------



## محمدممدوح (13 سبتمبر 2007)

موااااااااااااااااااافق


----------



## محمد2371982 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

موافق فكرة طيبة


----------



## بيكو (16 سبتمبر 2007)

أقتراح ممتاز


----------



## احمد العروشي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*الرأى ألراشد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
_ وكل العام والجميع بخير ورمضان كريم_


اتمنى ونطلبوا منكم ان نبدأ بذلك وهو ان يكون لكل من هندسة الفلزات والبترول 
قسمها الخاص ليسهل على الجميع ألاستخدام 



ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (20 سبتمبر 2007)

×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××

أخي الفاضل المهندس محمد (تعدين) ..... كل عام وأنتم بخير
أرجو التواصل من خلال منتدانا هذا وعدم محاولة تشتيت الأعضاء 
مع خالص تقديري لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## محمد2371982 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

برجاء التنفيذ فى اسرع وقت حتى تعم الفائدة ,,, جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

لازم يكون فيه منتدى خاص بالفلزات لان التخصص ده مالوش أخر فى العلم ومبنى عليه كل التخصصات الهندسيه الاخرى بكافة انواعها.حتى لا نختلط بالبترول اللى مالوش لازمه وممكن نلمه فى كتاب واحد..


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

انا اؤيد هذا المقترح


----------



## زروقيع (2 فبراير 2008)

اقتراح ممتاز وأؤيدة


----------



## ibrahim abdalla (3 فبراير 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على تلك الفكرة واوافقك تماما


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم انا اوافق واود الانضمام​


----------



## أنس العبدالله (4 فبراير 2008)

أنا ااويد هذه الفكرة 

ولكن ما الأختلاف بين الهندسة البتروكيميائية 

وهندسة البترول 

وهندسة الفلزات 

وما الأقسام الموجودة فيها


----------



## msspower (10 فبراير 2008)

يا رييييييييييييييييييت بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد بن عمر (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم . انا اؤيد الفكرة و اجدها جيدة .


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

موووووووووووووووووووووووافق


----------



## goodzeelaa (16 مايو 2008)

اقترااااااااااااااح ممتاز جدا جدا الله الموفق


----------



## goodzeelaa (16 مايو 2008)

اقترااااااااااااااح ممتاز جدا جدا الله الموفق


----------



## explorator (21 مايو 2008)

ايو طبعا موافق على هذا الاقتراح الرائع


----------



## sameh hasan (22 مايو 2008)

ياريت والله


----------



## حمزه أبو شليح (2 يونيو 2008)

أنا موافق 
أقترح تسمية المنتدى ب Materials & Metallurgical Engineering
ليكون أعم من مهندسي الفلزات


----------



## فيصل الطائي (3 يونيو 2008)

موافق و التوفيق من الله


----------



## المهندس/عبدو (4 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا أخوكم فى الله المهندس عبدالرحمن صالح عبدالرحمن من كفر بدواى القديم مركز المنصوره كلية الهندسه جامعة الأزهر قسم تعدين وبترول
إننى أرى أن هذا المقترح أو هذا الرأى مهم جدا وياريت ياجماعه يحدث ذلك فى أسرع وقت ولكم منى بإذن الله أن أهديكم جميع المحاضرات التى تعطى فى كلية الهندسه بقنا فى قسم تعدين وبترول ولكم جزيل الشكر أخوكم فى الله المهندس عبدالرحمن صالح عبدالرحمن 0109085856


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (10 يونيو 2008)

فكرة جيدة جدا وكنت احب التخصص في المواضيع


----------



## طالب فلزات (21 أغسطس 2008)

موافق جداً جداً جدا ًجدا ًجدا ًجدا ًجدا ًجداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً


----------



## explorator (21 أغسطس 2008)

اوافق و بشدة


----------



## emaf (23 أغسطس 2008)

موافق وحتى يحدث تخصصية اكبر للمهندسين


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (25 أغسطس 2008)

يا ريت تبقى موافقه بسرعة
زى مجلس الشعب


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (26 أغسطس 2008)

موافق جداااااا


----------



## قنص بركة (1 سبتمبر 2008)

موافقون و نحن في الانتظار


----------



## ع العرفى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم الراى ياباش مهندس واتمنى لو تاخدو الموضوع باكتر جدية


----------



## اشرف علي (24 مارس 2009)

انا اوافق
والان جيبتلكم الموفع اللي بتحلم بية فية كل التخصصات

www.oilgas.mam9.com


----------



## خالد بن عمر (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## العفريتة (30 مارس 2009)

ياريت والله
اتمنى الطلب هذا من زمان


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 مارس 2009)

*اقتراح ممتاز *
* و انا اوافق و اشكرك

*​*
*


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (3 أبريل 2009)

اوافق على منتدى البترول


----------



## المهندس/عبدو (4 أبريل 2009)

http://mining.yoo7.com


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (5 أبريل 2009)

ياريت فكرة عظيمة والله والرجاء من العلي الكريم التوفيق


----------



## saadmostafa (31 مايو 2009)

موافق ...............ok


----------



## emaf (13 يونيو 2009)

موافق وبشده على هذه الفكرة


----------



## mohamed shehta (16 يونيو 2009)

مواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافق وده أفضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
فلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات صميم


----------



## رواء11 (16 يونيو 2009)

ياريت ومشكوؤين على الاقتراح المفيد


----------



## malin (16 يونيو 2009)

انا مش موافق كده زي الفل


----------



## رواء11 (17 يونيو 2009)

اقتراح جميل ارجو العمل به عن قريب


----------



## gevara301 (18 يونيو 2009)

انا اوافق فكرة رائعة


----------



## كمال صفر (18 يونيو 2009)

فكرة رائعة مع التوفيق


----------



## د.عماد (14 يوليو 2009)

مواقق جدا ويارب يحصل بسرعة


----------



## اخ المسلم (17 يوليو 2009)

*انا موافق. **اقتراح ممتاز وأؤيدة*


----------



## أبو الجووج (18 يوليو 2009)

موافق و إن شاء الله يتم العمل بهذا الأمر قريبا!


----------



## عبد الله باسل (20 يوليو 2009)

أقتراح متميز ومعظم المنتديات تنهج بهذا المنهج


----------



## رشيد الخولي (20 يوليو 2009)

صار بدها و لا لازم نعمل استفتاء من أجل هذا الموضوع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

